# What revolver should I get? (first timer)



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I've had semi-autos, semi-autos and more semi-autos. It's time to venture into the world of the revolver. What's a good starting point? What's a good basic entry level wheel gun? What's the Glock 17 of the revolver world?


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Wheelguns are fun, reliable and easy to maintain. I have had a bunch of them over the last 40 years. As far as the G17 of the revolver world goes, I would have to say either the S&W 686 or the Ruger GP100 in .357 mag. are the best choices. Both are former LEO weapons, well built, accurate, versatile and will last a lifetime. If you want something smaller, the Ruger SP101 is hard to beat and can handle .357 mag. better than the S&W J-frames. An honorable mention should go out to the S&W K-frame .38 spl. While not my first choice for SD, they are sweet shooters and great all around fun guns.
Eli :smt1099


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

Depending on the size of the gun-S&W for large frame and Ruger for snub nose-LCR or SP101


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I like S&W products but Ruger wheel guns are great choices also and more for your money usualy.

My choice was GP100.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Pics of said guns?


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

How about a good old, plain vanilla Chiefs Special J frame?


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

S&W model 10 great place to start. Basic pistol design has been around since 1945. It has been made with barrel lengths of 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6 inch, heavy and lighter tapered barrels, square and round butt. Easy to find, used, and not pricey. A good solid 6 shot .38 spl.


----------

